# Almond to Almond



## Edison (Mar 9, 2011)

Is it true that it is not good to breed almond to almond? I'm referring to homers.

If this is true, how do I get almond offsprings? Is it breeding Almond to Kite? Should it be Almond Cock to Kite Hen?

What would I get if I breed almond to almond?

Help is much appreciated.


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

I think almond x almond can result in lethality...hence why its not a good idea. I do believe I read that almond cock x kite hen is best way to go...I could be wrong though.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

Edison said:


> Is it true that it is not good to breed almond to almond? I'm referring to homers.
> 
> If this is true, how do I get almond offsprings? Is it breeding Almond to Kite? Should it be Almond Cock to Kite Hen?
> 
> ...


There is a recessive gene carried by Almonds that can cause a number of defects, including eye problems or blindness. Mating two almonds gives you a 25% chance that any offspring will have two of the recessive gene, thereby causing problems. There are people that have successfully bred Almond to Almond, but why chance it. You can get the same Almond coloration in many of the offspring by mating Almond to Kite.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

You don't want a bunch of birds with bladder eyes, so I suggest not mating them together. This is also the same case with Dominant Opal, which in pure form can be lethal.


----------



## Dutchwitschild (Feb 7, 2009)

```
What would I get if I breed almond to almond?
Help is much appreciated.
```
Maybe this site will help you. Note: duivin = female, doffer = male
http://witschild.come2me.nl/1115087/Almond-kleuren
Select the green text.

Edison, Good luck !


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Edison said:


> Is it true that it is not good to breed almond to almond? I'm referring to homers.
> 
> If this is true, how do I get almond offsprings? Is it breeding Almond to Kite? Should it be Almond Cock to Kite Hen?
> 
> ...


*Hi Edison,Do not breed Almond to Almond. Use a Kite as they carry recessive red and bronze in their genetic pool and that is what makes the Almond ground color of the classic Almond. The classic Kite used in Almond breeding is a near black T-pattern with Kite bronze.If you are breeding Almonds to race forget it you will unhapply with the final results. If for show that would be a different story. One more thing you should know is as Almonds get older they become darker and are not good for showing but they will produce young of the classic type for showing.* GEORGE


----------

